# WHAT'S MY BODY FAT PLEASE GUYS ??????



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

As above

I know this is a question asked a lot but i am trying to work on this and would love your input, so can anyone offer at least a guess to my current BF??

Also is there a specific way to measure yourself??



Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

about 25%


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

id say around 18% give or take. and you can use body fat calipers, cheap off of amazon.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

18%


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

henleys said:


> id say around 18% give or take. and you can use body fat calipers, cheap off of amazon.


Cool thanks guys

So are these accurate?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope but you look alittle rounder than me and i'm 17.2%


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

why does it matter? are you planning to compete? just use the mirror as a gauge for your weight loss if you think your progressing carry on.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

DEJ said:


> why does it matter? are you planning to compete? just use the mirror as a gauge for your weight loss if you think your progressing carry on.


When asking for advice through private message I have been asked my weight, height, bf etc that's why I was asking and to be honest this is suppose to be a place to get help/advice (which all the people before you on this thread have done) so if I'm interested or have a question why would I not ask?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think you are looking around the 18/20% mark age is going to be a bit of a factor.....


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

20-25%


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Try this link http://www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/diet.html it may not be as accurate as calipers but it should give you an idea ....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

At least 25% ftw.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I love how people just guess..

You need to get proper skin fold tests done over many different cites around the body mate.. theres other ways too, go to your gym and ask


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I love how people just guess..
> 
> You need to get proper skin fold tests done over many different cites around the body mate.. theres other ways too, go to your gym and ask


Sounds like the best thing to do then cheers


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry to the guys who said 17-18%, you are around 25% (+/- 2%)


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stow said:


> sorry to the guys who said 17-18%, you are around 25% (+/- 2%)


Cool, will get it measured at the gym so I know where I am

Cheers for your input


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

With the slight love handles..... On a frame carrying some good lean mass you would be 20ish min, but without the extra lean mass the fat % goes upwards.

Good luck.

Stow


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stow said:


> With the slight love handles..... On a frame carrying some good lean mass you would be 20ish min, but without the extra lean mass the fat % goes upwards.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Stow


That's great cheers

yeah Your spot on I have er........no lean mass lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You do, it's under there. Just like mine is. Needs coaxing out.

That sounds rude lolol


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

not being rude nor massaging your ego pal.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stow said:


> not being rude nor massaging your ego pal.


Sorry I'm lost ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

22-25% imo

17-18% is well off the mark


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Mean just being honest, thats all


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stow said:


> Mean just being honest, thats all


I think u got the wrong end of the stick mate when i said "yeah Your spot on I have er........no lean mass lol"

I was being serious not sarcastic , either way thanks for the pointers mate

Cheers


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

24% ish


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> At least 25% ftw.


no chance


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im 26% and my gut is huge compared to his lol, i have been measured at the gym before anyone says else lol!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you can have a bloated stomach and not hold fat, those love handles are worth at least 25% bf. sorry if you don't like it but lets face it


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers lads, I don't know why people assume I'm not going to like it if someone tells me my correct b-f LOL, That is kinda what I asked for. As far as i'm concerned it could be 30-40% I just wanted to know.

But either way as someone already stated i will get it done by my gym so I know exactly where I am

Thanks for the input chaps


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah, based on love handles, lack of separation around the delts/thighs I'd say 23-25%- its where I was 14 weeks or so ago.. and yes I was measured at 23.7% electronically and 25% with calipers at the time.. (though if i played around with sites I could've been 21% with calipers! ;-))


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i must be about 60 % bf then lol


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah, based on love handles, lack of separation around the delts/thighs I'd say 23-25%- its where I was 14 weeks or so ago.. and yes I was measured at 23.7% electronically and 25% with calipers at the time.. (though if i played around with sites I could've been 21% with calipers! ;-))


What is your b-f now ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> What is your b-f now ?


in my avatar it was measured at 12.7%


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in my avatar it was measured at 12.7%


how do you find it trying to maintain that?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> how do you find it trying to maintain that?


i'm not maintaining that.... I'm shooting for 7-8% over the next 12-14 weeks... I've been dieting 16weeks now and i'm kind of used to it; good thing about a keto diet is you're nEVER hungry... and i like the change i've made so much, that no ice cream (my biggest weakness) or other food can taste as good as how good i feel as i see the fat go... its a mental thing mostly..


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm not maintaining that.... I'm shooting for 7-8% over the next 12-14 weeks... I've been dieting 16weeks now and i'm kind of used to it; good thing about a keto diet is you're nEVER hungry... and i like the change i've made so much, that no ice cream (my biggest weakness) or other food can taste as good as how good i feel as i see the fat go... its a mental thing mostly..


Ahhh a new take on Kate moss's famous phrase:- nothing tastes as good as being skinny! Just change the word "skinny" for ripped and your away!!! Lol

Fair play mate It's guys like yourself that keep me going

Cheers


----------

